# JENSEN CD PLAYER AND SPEAKER COMBO SALE



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

JENSEN CPM510 CD PLAYER, SPEAKER, AND WEATHER RESISTANT HOUSING COMBO WEST MARINE PRICE 169.99

TMSSALE PRICE 149.00

*CPM510 Retail Pack*
*AM/FM/CD Stereo, Weatherproof Housing and 6.5 Coaxial Speakers*

*Features*

<UL><LI>MRW5060 White
</LI><LI>AM/FM/CD Stereo
</LI><LI>160 Watts
</LI><LI>AM/FM with CD/CD-R/RW Compatible CD Player
</LI><LI>Conformal Coated Circuit Boards
</LI><LI>Blue LED Display
</LI><LI>UV Stable Faceplate
</LI><LI>Front Auxiliary Input Jack
</LI><LI>10 Second CD ESP (Electronic Skip Protection)</LI>[/list]



*Weatherproof Radio Housing*
<UL><LI>Spring loaded flip-up door
</LI><LI>Dimensions: 9-5/8quot;W x 4-3/8quot;H</LI>[/list]



*Speakers*
<UL><LI>6.5quot; Coaxial Speakers
</LI><LI>60 Watts
</LI><LI>One piece basket design
</LI><LI>Includes speaker mounting hardware package </LI>[/list]


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

bump


----------

